# Nortrac 254 cracked fuel sediment bowl



## rredfield (Apr 28, 2016)

View attachment 59915




























I have a Nortrac 254 with FEL purchased in 2006. Recently we just had our cooling system repaired and after 20 minutes of use we noticed diesel fuel leaking from what appears to be the sediment cup. As far as we can see the bowl is cracked. Upon investigating spare parts we learned that there are two styles: with an O-ring gland nut and with just a tapered pipe thread into the tank. Ours is the O-ring locking nut style (see pictures). On the original it looks like an outer retaining ring can be unscrewed and the bowl replaced. We were hoping to just swap the glass bowl and not have to disassemble everything. We tried to order a new replacement from Circle G but the replacement is different as the new style with the O-ring locking nut has a plastic bowl that looks like it threads directly into the housing without an outer retaining ring. We were hoping to just swap the glass bowl but that would be way to easy. Their other style (tapered pipe thread) appears to have the metal outer retaining ring but we (and they) have no idea if the bowls would interchange. I purchased the new replacement assembly with the locking nut (Circle G part 250.50.020) and when it came I realized it is different than the image on their website as there is no outer locking nut for the bowl (see picture).

After realizing the bowls are not interchangeable, we looked into replacing the entire assembly with the new part







View attachment 59915
View attachment 59915
but access is terrible it is almost impossible to get to. We would have to pull the FEL, and even then there are hydraulic hoses in the way of removing the sediment bowl assembly, along with the throttle linkages. We would also have to disconnect the fuel line banjo fitting from the pump to unscrew the pipe thread at the end of the fuel line at the filter assembly. Then the entire assembly has to drop down at least 3 inches to allow clearance for the fine mesh filter screen that sticks up into the tank. And we also noticed that a hydraulic hose plus the sediment bowl are touching the throttle linkage assembly!

A simple repair turns into a huge job. Has anyone dealt with this? If we could just get a replacement glass bowl this would be an easy job. Are there used parts available anywhere? Thanks for any help we can get.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW.. THAT IS in a very tight space..
IDK if this would suite your needs but u could try & epoxy the bowl.??
Remove just the bowl & go to the local hardware store & see what they have for an assortment of 2 part epoxy's..


----------

